# I look like a fish in a fishbowl



## angelstrings (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am doing some research into purchasing a camera. I want one that does portraits. I've never taken a class, and I'm starting from scratch and feel very vulnerable because cameras cost so much with so much room for newbie error.

My brother has a point and click digital camera. I've tried taking self-portraits with it, but I can't hold my arm out long enough to avoid this thing I call the "Fisheye" look. This thing totally distorts my image, and I know it does because I've seen my face in polaroids and other, professionally taken pictures and believe me, that's not it. With his camera, my eyes look humongous (is that a word?) and my nose is the focus of the picture. My face looks long and narrow, which is isn't! It's short and kind of square.

So, where do I start? I want to avoid the aforementioned problems, while investing in something I can enjoy and take pride in for years to come. I just don't know if I can get the effect I want (simply a natural looking self-portrait, at this time) with a point and click.

If anyone can offer advise, I'd greatly appreciate it!
take care, all,

angela


----------



## rallysman (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think you'll get a natural looking portrait if you're holding the camera and pointing the lens at your face. I think what you're experiencing is the result of the inevitable "myspace angle"

Get a friend to take the picture, or use a tripod with a timer


----------

